# Wall scratching question



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

My 9 month old scratches at the door molding and wall when I am on the other side of it. When I pull in the garage she scratches from the time open the garage door. How can I correct something when I am on the oppsite side of the door. I am actually considering some kind of an electric collar that I can control from the outside of the door. She is ruining the molding and the wall  UGH!! I though I could have someone stay in the house to correct her but then she doesn't do it. I can't cut off access to the door because her dog door is on that hallway. 

Any ideas would be so appreciate from me and the hubby (He isn't happy about his wall ) 

Sue


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You either need to kennel her when you are on the other side of the door or put her in an enclosed area that she cannot get to the molding, then.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

That works when I am leaving for an extended perior of time, but she does this even if I just step out in the yard or go out to my car. I really need to find a way to train her out of it. Thanks


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Even if you just leave, put her in an x-pen or a small room while you go out into the yard.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you think I will have to do it forever??


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe not, but she is still in her puppy phase right now. I don't have any advice on how to train her to leave it alone other than practicing leave it with the wall... I'm not sure if that would be effective or not.


----------

